# Just what I needed...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

So I'm right in the middle of a rather large project. I'm replacing the foundation on a house built in 1907. I do 1 or 2 of these a year, no big deal really.( just $$$$$) The house is up, the foundation is pored, just waiting for inspection, which is in 2 days... I just got a call from the duaghter of the home owner, turns out the home owner passed on over the weekend. It will be atleast 6 months before I can get the last check... :-x

I've got 2 subs that need to be paid, my line of credit+ every thing I've saved will just barrely cover them... &^%(%&@(%&@))_)_!(@*%&


I'm, going to get drunk.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's really bad news. Bad timing too! So sorry.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Story of my life, I take 1 step forward, then something like this happens and I have to take 2 steps back.


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

That really sucks. The contractor/building business can be really up and down. Its tough.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel for you man, life is hell. I have found that ,really, the only purpose in life is to heal. Probably not what you want to hear right now, but its the truth.


----------

